# Forum Home Renovation Paving  Cutting concrete pavers in southern Adelaide

## JupiterCreek

My dear old 86 year old mother was talked into getting pavers at her half a house in Mitcham. Fast forward through 10 years of drought and water restrictions and the ground has shrunk so a few rows of pavers are like a bouncy rope bridge to walk on! I've taken one paver out of each row and the intention was to cut 6mm or so off the end of each paver with my 4" angle grinder and drop them back in. Using masonry disks I eventually managed to get a decent groove, then attacked it with a cold chisel, managed to chip off a tiny bit of the concrete, swore lots, threw a paver at my sensible concrete driveway, and decided if I ignore the pavers they'll go away. It's been almost a year now and Mum's getting a bit edgy, so I guess it's time to finish the job! I know I can hire a tile/paver cutter from Bunnings, but I'm wondering if anyone knows of anyone in the southern part of Adelaide (I'm at Sellicks, Mum's at Mitcham) who I can take a handful of concrete pavers to so they can cut them for a few dollars each?

----------


## Terrian

just buy a diamond blade, it will cut through the pavers fine

----------


## JupiterCreek

Are they any good on a 4" angle grinder?

----------

